

How to Write Superior jQuery Plugins - nvitas
http://www.websanova.com/tutorials/jquery/10-coding-tips-to-write-superior-jquery-plugins

======
omgsean
When I'm writing jQuery code I like to use $varName to refer to vars which
store a jQuery object, and plain old varName for everything else. This is a
fairly common technique that I picked up from I think Paul Irish or Rebecca
Murphey.

In your case of $this and this I would generally declare var self = this
rather than var $this = this. Fairly often if "this" is an HTML element I'll
declare var $this = $(this).

Not saying your way is wrong but I do find it helps me to keep my jQuerified
and non jQuerified variables visibly separate.

~~~
nvitas
My buddy wrote the article so I can't comment on his stance but I'm with you
on the var self = this;

Like you I like to avoid the use of "$" character unless dealing with
jQuerified variables

~~~
Gigablah
I've seen some code (mostly from Backbone.js apps) use "var that = this;"
instead.

~~~
rduchnik
I like the $this just because I'm used to it from codeigniter.

------
c4urself
I recently wrote a template for jquery plugins which uses many of the ideas in
the article, it's based on the Twitter Bootstrap 2 jQuery templates:

[https://github.com/c4urself/jQuery-Plugin-
Template/blob/mast...](https://github.com/c4urself/jQuery-Plugin-
Template/blob/master/jquery.plugin.template.js)

